# Grundlose CPU Auslastung bringt System zum Stillstand



## Thorsten Ball (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

also ich wende mich jetzt mal an euch weil ich echt nicht weiß,
was ich machen soll. Ich hab jetzt seit ungefähr einer
Woche das Problem bei meinem Rechner dass 
er bei normalen Betrieb ( Winamp, mIRC, Opera und zB mit dem Explorer durch Ordner schaun )
eine CPU Auslastung von 100% erreicht.
Dabei hab ich nicht viel auf, die Auslagerungsdatei
ist klein und ich weiß echt nicht woran es liegt.

Hab nun auch schon Windows neu installiert,
bringt aber nichts, weiß ja nicht ob es an den Festplatten liegt, 
denke aber nicht, da die neue und gut gekühlt sind.

Ist das ein BUG der mit einem Patch behoben werden kann? Gibt es irgendwelche Tipps?

Hier meine Hardware-Konfiguration:

AMD AthlonXP 2600+
Infineon RAM, ingesamt 512MB DDR
EPOX 8RDA+ Motherboard
GeForce 4 Ti4200
Und 2 Western Digital Festplatten

VIelleicht sollte ich noch anmerken dass das Problem
 bei Spielen zB nicht auftritt, am meisten wenn er nicht
 viel zu tun hat. Nur das gewöhnliche eben.

Bin echt am verzweifeln, da der PC so oft zum Stillstand kommt und ich alles beenden muss.

MrNugget

.Bild aus dem Taskmanager:







//edit:

Also mir ist aufgefallen dass wenn ich D:\Downloads\ aufrufe ( mit 30-40 rar und exe Datein und 10 Ordnern )
die CPU Auslastung auf 80%< hochgeht. Sehr komisch,
denn da lädt er die ganzen Icons sehr langsam.
Ich hab dann mal geschaut was er bei andereren Ordnern
auf der Festplatte macht und nichts passiert. Vielleicht
werd ich die Platte heute über nacht mal defragmentieren. Hoff
mal dass sie nicht kaputt ist.


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Oktober 2003)

moin


Wie groß ist denn dein Downloadordner?

Und dann gibt es bei Winamp noch eine Einstellung welche die Grafik von Winamp verbessert, die solltest du Deaktivieren falls du sie angeschaltet hast. Die geht nämlich ganz schön auf die Leistung des Systems.

Was steht denn bei den Prozessen im Taskmanager? da kannst ja sehen was sonst noch alles deine CPU auslastet.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Thorsten Ball (30. Oktober 2003)

Holla,

also, der Ordner hat 3,7 GB *duck*.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal was brennen, aber bei meinen MP3s passiert das ja auch nicht, und der Ordner ist noch größer.

Ich hab Winamp 2.81, also wenn er damit nicht
zurecht kommt weiß ich auch nicht 

Das komische ist, dass dieses Ruckeln erst seit einer
Woche da ist, also ungefähr. Und in der Zeit hab ich... 4-5 kleinere Setup Datein in den Download Ordner gezogen. Das irritert mich schon ein bisschen.

MrNugget


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (30. Oktober 2003)

Die mp3's haben ja auch alle die gleichen Icons. Bei dem Download-Ordner hast du ganz viele verschiedene Icons. Dauert bei mir auch ne Zeit, bis alle Icons im Download-Ordner geladen wurden.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (30. Oktober 2003)

Na ja, aber ich kann den Ordner dann schliessen und dann hängt er immernoch. Also das ist nicht nur son bissl stockig, das kenn ich selber.
Das hängt er manchmal und freezt. Vielleicht hau ich mal Soundkarte und Graka raus, hab da ein komisches Gefühl


----------



## Eyewitness (31. Oktober 2003)

Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass Du Windows XP hast. Es kann viele Gründe haben, warum Deine Prozessorauslastung so hoch ist. Ein Grund ist zum Beispiel, dass Dein Downloadordner so dermaßen fragmentiert ist, dass Windows Ewigkeiten braucht, um die Dateien einander zu zuordnen. Leider ist Windows so doof und merkt sich die Zuordnung nicht, so dass er das jedes Mal neu machen muss, wenn Du auf den entsprechenden Ordner klickst.

Dann solltest Du mal einen Blick in die Prozesse werfen. Es gibt eine kleine Windows Anwendung, die für den Indexdienst arbeitet. Jedes Mal, wenn sich was an der Dateistruktur ändert, rattert das Dingen los und arbeitet den Index neu ab. Selbst wenn der Indexdienst deaktiviert ist, rattert die noch über Deine Festplatte. Leider weiß ich den Namen nicht mehr, weil ich die Datei bei mir selbst schon lange gekillt habe. Zumindest kannst Du in den Prozessen sehen, welche Anwendung so viel Prozessorlast verbraucht.

Wenn es eine andere Anwendung ist, die Dich so nervt, dann laß es uns wissen.


----------



## Georg Melher (31. Oktober 2003)

Die häufigste Ursache ist wohl ein Virenscanner, der beim Zugriff auf das Verzeichnis alle sich dort befindlichen Dateien scannt. Dadurch kommt auch das langsame Laden der Icons zustande. Das ist aber bei weitem nicht der einzig mögliche Grund, eher einer von vielen.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (31. Oktober 2003)

Holla,

also die größte CPU Aulastung beim aufrufen 
bringen der explorer und der Leerlaufprozess.
Und das mit dem Virenscanner glaub ich nicht, da ich
den schon sehr lange habe und das Problem erst Zeit
kurzer Zeit auftritt. 

Indexdienst hab ich auch aus.. alles sehr komisch, und
ich hab festgestellt dass er das auch bei anderen Sachen mach, bloß merk ich mir das nie
weil es eben... unwichtige Dinge sind.

MrNugget


----------



## Eyewitness (31. Oktober 2003)

Dann würde ich sagen, hau mal ne Defragmentierung rüber. Nimm dafür aber nen vernünftiges Tool und nicht die Microsoft Windows Defragmentierung. Denn die schiebt nur ein paar Daten hin und her und defragmentiert nicht wirklich.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (31. Oktober 2003)

Ok,
werd ich machen.
Anmerkung: Ich hab eben Partition Magic gestartet, hab Outlook, Winamp und mIRC auf und er hängt richtig und ruckelt..
Das kanns doch echt nich sein.

Und kennt jemand ein gutes Programm mit dem ich richtig defragmentiere?

MrNugget


----------



## Azuni (31. Oktober 2003)

kurze Zwischenfrage: Hast du irgend eins der berühmten Updates von Mircrosoft mit dem Namen [Q>beliebige-Nummer<] instelliert? Ruckelt die Maus ziemlich stark?

Falls das nicht zutrifft, schau mal in deinen TaskManager und liste mal auf, welche Prozesse du nicht zuordnen kannst, vielleicht ist da was dabei, was nicht drauf gehört *gg*

Greetz

Azuni


----------



## Thorsten Ball (31. Oktober 2003)

Nein, Windows Update hab ich nicht, ich wollte jetzt aber mal dieses Update installieren das diesen W32.Blast Bug behebt.

Unbekannte Prozesse?
Vielleicht vom System:
MsPMSPSv.exe
AVWUPSRV.EXE
CTSVCCDA.EXE

Muss aber nichts heißen dass ich die nicht kenne.
Und ich hab sie mal beendet: Ruckelt immernoch.
Aber jetzt wo dus sagst.. die Maus ruckelt seit heute morgen..
Aber das würde ich auch nicht passen, wegen der Zeitspanne. Ich werd echt noch verrückt..
Ich glaub ich muss das mal defragmentieren.

MrNugget


----------



## Erpel (31. Oktober 2003)

Bei nicht zuzuordnenden Prozessen hilft das hier: 
http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist.htm


----------



## Thorsten Ball (31. Oktober 2003)

HA! Ich glaub ich habs! Ich denk es war mein Antivirus Programm Anti-Vir XP, denn ich hab vor ca. einer Woche ein Update durchgeführt.. Jetzt hab ichs deinstalliert, mehrmals rebootet, Komponenten wie Soundkarte ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut, IDE Kabel
rausgesteckt und wieder rein, und jetzt scheint es zu gehen, die Frage ist nur:

Welches Kostenlose AntiVirus Programm ist gut?

MrNugget


----------

